
Beijing Outbreak Grows to Nearly 100 Cases in Test for China - kamaraju
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-15/beijing-outbreak-grows-as-panic-spreads-through-chinese-capital
======
mensetmanusman
This pandemic sucks

